# How is everyone getting to the conventions??



## Cerberus326 (Apr 3, 2017)

Well just wondering who is going to the up coming conventions and how are you getting there?Also where will you be departing from? Just asking because i am very curious!Lol!.... Plus if you drive through the Ohio valley area to get to Pittsburgh I could tell you guys about a few places to stop and eat or good places for a detour stop ..Or as a few call it a nice pit stop.


----------



## Wanny (Apr 29, 2017)

In my case it will be different. I will be visiting my boyfriend in England for some weeks, and we'll most probably go to ConFuzzled by train+bus


----------



## aepaex (Apr 29, 2017)

I walk


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 29, 2017)

How people get to cons? They travel there.


----------



## DuranWolf (Apr 29, 2017)

I will be driving to the next three cons. Going to Anthrocon, Indy Fur Con, and Midwest Furfest.


----------



## Rivercoon (May 12, 2017)

I'll be driving to Califur next week, but it is less than 30 miles.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 14, 2017)

The only traveling I do these days is from my bedroom to the John.


----------



## Simo (May 31, 2017)

I've gone to Fur the 'More, just south of DC, taking the MARC train from Baltimore, and then the DC Metro, for a cost of about $11 each way, maybe a two hour ride, and a 10 min walk to the con, from the metro. 

I may go to FA united, also south of DC, Via MARC train/Metro and a short cab ride, maybe $30, r/t.

Then, there's a con up in Philly, probably $80 r/t, Amtrack, PA 'subway'. 

So for me, rail and Metro/Subway are cheapest, and easiest; no baggage limits, no pesky security waits and cavity searches, it's much better, all in all. (I can walk to the main train station here in maybe 20 minutes, so that also helps)

I might fly, but it seems so pricey, and almost slow, by the time you clear security, and baggage claims, and all...unless I went to NV or CA, it's gonna be train, or carpool.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jun 2, 2017)

I just always drive there as long as it's in my limitions, which anything within a twelve hour drive is doable for me.


----------

